

Subtweet: Conversations for Twitter - jonkratz
http://subtweet.co

======
ColinWright
What I would like even more is to take a discussion I've already had on
Twitter - all of it - and extract and export it in a sensible format for
indexing and archiving. Taking the conversation private is not the problem for
me.

However, that's the problem you've addressed, so here are some questions:

* Does everyone in the conversation have to sign up for your service?

* Is there going to be an option for signing up not via Twitter?

* Can I export the conversation?

* Can I extract tweets already on Twitter into the new conversation on Subtweet?

* Will there be a more complete description available soon?

